
Ask HN: Best way to find OSS projects that are looking for contributors? - ra5
Pretty self-explanatory. Would love to use some of my extra time to help any OSS projects that fit my skill set (and give back). Any recommendations on best way to find these type of projects?
======
rapnie
On github you can search for project issues labeled 'Good first issue' and
then filter by technology.

On the fediverse (Mastodon, Pleroma) there is a big FOSS community to inspire
you on cool new projects to work on.

------
zzo38computer
I don't know about others, although I can mention my own, at least. But first
perhaps you should mention what help you want to give and any other criteria
you want, please.

